# Need parts Mobo totcycle



## Chaff1977 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi guys, I have a little mobo totcycle that is relatively complete, what I would like is an original pair of training wheels to suit. I know little about the bike as well, so if anyone has info on them it would be much appreciated. Also would anyone know if it's possible to buy transfers for these little bikes


----------

